# Advice for grinders please



## RobDGio (Jun 17, 2020)

Hello all, new to the forum and have been looking through the topics to try get an idea of what beat suits my needs. However, I'm possibly more confused now with all the information available.

just some info on What I'm looking for. Currently I am brewing Aeropress, filter and Moka pot. I have a cheap grinder (DeLonghi kg79) and appreciate that it probably doesn't have the grind size spread or grind size consistency at which ever setting I'm at. Often see loads of fines regardless of coarseness and vice versa. Basically not consistent particle size.

I am possibly looking to branch out into espresso too (whole new topic I know). My main question is, is there a good grinder for around £300 that can accommodate different brew methods and in the future have the potential to do espresso grind? Or am I better of getting a brew based grinder like Wilfa uniform / Baratza virtuoso and getting a specific espresso grinder down the line if a get an espresso machine. Possibly something like eureka Mignon.

if this helps, I will only be making 2-4 cups at a time (but Usually only one cup). I also weigh out my coffee so don't necessarily need a smart one that can dose via time or weight like the sette 270wi or the more high end eureka

ive seen the niche zero which, if could accommodate my needs seems like a good option. Obviously a bit over budget but if it can do all grind sizes (espresso to filter) might work out most cost efficient.

sorry for the long post. Appreciate any advice people may have

thanks in advance

Rob


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

To cut a long story short, your list of requirements has pretty much exactly described the Niche and at that price bracket it is by far your best option.


----------



## RobDGio (Jun 17, 2020)

KingoftheHeath said:


> To cut a long story short, your list of requirements has pretty much exactly described the Niche and at that price bracket it is by far your best option.


 Thanks for the speedy reply. Any advice for something more Affordable if I stick to the brews I am currently doing So not requiring espresso grind just so I can cover all bases
thanks


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

RobDGio said:


> just some info on What I'm looking for. Currently I am brewing Aeropress, filter and Moka pot. I have a cheap grinder (DeLonghi kg79) and appreciate that it probably doesn't have the grind size spread or grind size consistency at which ever setting I'm at. Often see loads of fines regardless of coarseness and vice versa. Basically not consistent particle size.
> 
> If this helps, I will only be making 2-4 cups at a time (but Usually only one cup). I also weigh out my coffee so don't necessarily need a smart one that can dose via time or weight like the sette 270wi or the more high end eureka


 This concept of "consistent particle size" is often discussed, but not very well understood. No grinder makes a consistent particle size, all grinders make fines at any setting.

Sure the KG79 has wider distribution than many electric grinders, but you can make decent enough Aeropress & filter with it. Selecting the appropriate grind setting is key (as it is with any grinder).

Do not buy a Sette if looking to use it for filter. Probably not a good idea for espresso grinders with worm drive adjustment either.

For £300 the Wilfa Unicorn will meet your needs, albeit with reduced adjustabillity for espresso.

Honestly, I'd hold off until the reality of espresso becomes more than just a possibility, or have a grinder each for espresso & filter. The Wilfa Svart/Unicorn/Virtuoso will do for brewed in the meantime & continue to work for brewed after you have bought an espresso grinder.


----------



## Turner19901 (Jul 10, 2020)

I use pretty much the same methods as you and I have recently got a made by knock aerspeeed, best grinder I've ever had and it doesn't take up any space on the worktop!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

